# noob + behringer amps



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, I was looking at the Behringer EP amps and it requires a mixer to amp the input signals. I do have a Behringer HA400 headphone amp, is that sufficient for running the EP amps?

Also they have balanced inputs and unbalanced inputs for L/R can someone tell me whats balanced/unbalanced means?

Also, is there any difference in using the XLR vs the 1/4" input plugs?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The headphone amp would work, but it’s not the best choice. A mixer would give you much more flexibility – tone controls, the ability to use multiple inputs, etc. As far as the difference between balanced and unbalanced signals, see here.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, that helps a lot. How is sound quality for the EP amps though - for power subs? (Assuming I will get a mixer or some converter like the in your link)


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For sound quality I'd get an Emotiva UPA-2 before any Behringer EP amp. You don't need a mixer if you use your Rotel receiver as a preamp, which it will work as very well. If you are looking at Magnepan MMGs, and use your Rotel as a preamp, the Emotiva will likely be better suited than any Behringer EP amp. The Emotiva UPA-2 is actually less expensive than an EP2500.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/37496-magneplanar-mmg.html

For a sub amp application the EP amps work pretty well.


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm looking for an amp for my sub actually. I have a Bash 500 but will give that to my parents with a Dayton 15 Quatro

Now I have a Dayton Ref 15 that I need an amp for.

But for using a receiver as a preamp, how do you do that if it only has regular rca outputs?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> But for using a receiver as a preamp, how do you do that if it only has regular rca outputs?


Take a look at the back panel and see.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Most Rotel receivers and integrateds have preamp output RCA jacks. Hence, adding a power amp for loudspeakers is as simple as using regular RCA interconnects between the receiver preamp outputs and the power amp inputs. A Samson S-Convert would handle any RCA to XLR issues. Obviously, there are other considerations (crossover, EQ, connectivity, etc.) when adding a subwoofer requiring a power amp. 

Perhaps to avoid confusion tell us exactly what equipment you are going to use with the subwoofer and Behringer EP amplifier. Because I'm unsure what your intended configuration is in this instance.


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Rotel RSDX-02 and plan on getting the Magnepan MMG's (Made in 1999 if that makes any difference)
I also have a single Dayton RSS390HF-4 15" that I am powering with a Bash 500, but want to get something else to power the sub.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You can get another sub amp for the same price as the Behringer. The Behringer EP amps do not have a crossover, a dedicated sub amp would likely work better. The Dayton SPA500 is a pretty good deal.

http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...AT&srchCat=505&CFID=38526789&CFTOKEN=48136314

That particular Rotel is a multi-channel home theater receiver with only a subwoofer output and no other preamp output. You could try running loudspeakers from the front channel speaker terminals and run the subwoofer from the subwoofer out.


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

That is what I am doing for now. Just looking for more power for the sub.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you use the crossover function of the receiver you could high pass the loudspeakers at 80 Hz and low pass the subwoofer at 80 Hz to a Behringer EP amp.


----------

